# AND YET ANOTHER...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.

[attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743831


> It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.
> 
> [attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg][/B]


awwww....she's so adorable! it's a hard life! LOL


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Awwww how cute!!! She is soooooo beautiful I can't stop lookin at her pic.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Brit, that is an absolutely gorgeous picture of your doll baby! I LOVE IT!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy is so cute, but Brit - fess up!! Where did you get that bow????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Linda, I found a bunch of those tiny curly que clips in Just for Kids.
It's a resale and new baby and kids clothing store. They had a jar of
them at the check out and my hand just wandered into the jar and
pulled out a bunch. LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that's a once in a lifetime pic for me. It was evening light and it just worked.
I need to send it to Bonnie.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww, she looks very pretty, even if she can't go outside. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743831


> It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.
> 
> [attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg][/B]



Oh Brit, she is just too precious!!! Melt my heart. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy is adorable,Brit!
Love her little face and head :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....cuteness overload. :wub: :wub: :wub: !!!!
Brit, she is just adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Lordy, I love that face!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Brit the weather here is still nice, so why don't you just send Cosy on over to our house? She is such a sweetie pie....love her little 'angel' face! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :wub2: :wub2: Cosy is just the best....Brit, EXCELLENT shot!!! Enter that pic in some photo contests, you will win!! x0x0x0 N P.S. I LOVE BONNIE'S ANGELS.......... :Happy_Dance:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743831


> It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.
> 
> [attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg][/B]


Look @ her BEAUTIFUL FACE!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweee... what a sweet little face! Brit, she's so pretty it takes my breath!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Absolutely, positively, without a doubt, for sure the cutest picture of Cosy ever!!! I would have that blown up and framed. Do they have puppy picture contests? I would definitely enter that one if they do.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Brit- Fantastic picture :biggrin: She is simply BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... as always Brit.. Cosy is precious :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a beautiful picture of Cosy! You should enter that in some sort of photo contest


----------



## baxterbaby (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743904


> That is a beautiful picture of Cosy! You should enter that in some sort of photo contest [/B]


Could she be any more beautiful!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, there is way too much adorableness in this thread!!! :smheat: 

That's such a darling picture. What a doll face. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And I agree that you should get that pic entered into a contest. :yes:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743843


> I think that's a once in a lifetime pic for me. It was evening light and it just worked.
> I need to send it to Bonnie.[/B]


Yes you do. Absolutely the best picture of Cosy that I have seen yet and you've taken some good pictures. Gosh she's just perfect isn't she? I agree that you should enter it in contests. Most definitely save it to send in for the SM 2010 calendar. That sweet face NEEDS to be in the calendar next year.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! What a sweet picture :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's so precious!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is beyond adorable!!!! :wub: I love love love her sweet lil face!!! :wub: I don't know how you get anything, Brit with that sweet lil girl around!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Maybe if I learn how to groom better, Ava just might.....look like our beautiful Cosy??????!!!!! Just alittle bit???

[attachment=49794:Ava_look...ike_Cosy.jpg]
[attachment=49795:Ava__s_friend_Cosy.jpg]


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

beautiful picture of a beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744052


> OMG! Maybe if I learn how to groom better, Ava just might.....look like our beautiful Cosy??????!!!!! Just alittle bit???
> 
> [attachment=49794:Ava_look...ike_Cosy.jpg]
> [attachment=49795:Ava__s_friend_Cosy.jpg][/B]


I think there's a family resemblance there. LOL! Just wait six months and she'll have lots of 
topknot hair. Enjoy that cute puppy stage...I miss it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* Now that is so worthy of the next SM calender!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WoW! What a fabulous picture of such a darling little girl!!! :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful picture of Cosy, and I love the little frame around it as well. So perfect! :wub2:

I definately see a resemblance between Ava and Cosy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744052


> OMG! Maybe if I learn how to groom better, Ava just might.....look like our beautiful Cosy??????!!!!! Just alittle bit???
> 
> [attachment=49794:Ava_look...ike_Cosy.jpg]
> [attachment=49795:Ava__s_friend_Cosy.jpg][/B]



I see the resemblance :wub: :wub: , but I do think a lot of us wish we could groom our dogs so beautifully. Pat, your Ava probably just needs a bit of age on her. She'll get there. After all, they are closely related, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Cosy, you have the face of a sweet angel :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she is ADORABLE.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cosy is just flat out adorable!!! :wub: That is most definitely calendar material.

There really is a resemblance between Cosy and Ava - they can both come mope at my house any time. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744052


> OMG! Maybe if I learn how to groom better, Ava just might.....look like our beautiful Cosy??????!!!!! Just alittle bit???
> 
> [attachment=49794:Ava_look...ike_Cosy.jpg]
> [attachment=49795:Ava__s_friend_Cosy.jpg][/B]


There is definitely a resemblance. Both girls are just beautiful. Cosy, the weather here is just perfect. Come visit anytime, and bring your cousin Ava with you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Praying that the sun will come out for beautiful Cosy! :Sunny Smile: We do have some cute "mopers" on this forum though, don't we?! :wub: :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She definately looks like a little angel!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Perfect picture of your little moping angel. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of a beautiful little girl. :wub2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743831


> It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.
> 
> [attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg][/B]


I totally agree that Cosy should be on next year's calendar!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Cosy is STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 12 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743831


> It's cold and rainy after a week in the 80's. We're all moping ..including Miss Priss.
> 
> [attachment=49784:Cosycloseup.jpg][/B]


Just amazing!
Can we clone her so we can all have one?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

*sigh* simply beautiful, even with the pouty face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

